
The Prandtl–Glauert Singularity – Jet Plane Shock Collar - bryanrasmussen
http://www.kuriositas.com/2011/02/prandtlglauert-singularity-amazing-jet.html
======
gotocake
Very cool pictures, but a correction:

 _Although it is understandable to see how it could be naturally assumed a
vapor cone (as the singularity is also known)..._

This is incorrect. The P-G Singularity is a hypothesized pressure singularity
in flow leading to a true sound barrier that couldn’t be passed. It was based
on faulty assumptions and doesn’t hold.

 _The Prandtl–Glauert singularity is a theoretical construct in flow physics,
often incorrectly used to explain vapor cones in transonic flows. It is the
prediction by the Prandtl–Glauert transformation that infinite pressures would
be experienced by an aircraft as it approaches the speed of sound. Because it
is invalid to apply the transformation at these speeds, the predicted
singularity does not emerge. The incorrect association is related to the
early-20th-century misconception of the impenetrability of the sound barrier._

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prandtl–Glauert_singularity](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prandtl–Glauert_singularity)

